# Pix won't uplosd



## flickoflash (Jan 28, 2019)

I have set my camera to lowest still says files too big but upload on sister sites


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 28, 2019)

@Alex


----------



## Alex (Jan 28, 2019)

Hi Flick,

Where are you trying to upload the pics to? And, which sister-site are you referring to? SS.org and MLP.com share the same max file size config.


----------



## flickoflash (Jan 29, 2019)

Mlp pix post here they error say too big so set my camera even to smallest still same error


----------



## flickoflash (Jan 29, 2019)

http://www.sevenstring.org/threads/7-string-explorer-build.332876/

This thread which I had been posting


----------

